# Hello!



## Tigrotta (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello, my name is Beatrice and I'm from Italy... so my English is a little bad...anyways, I love cats!I have two cats: Tigro(nicknamed also "Tirchio" and Miao(nicknamed also "Inator" :lol: ). I also take the cure of Mucchina and Nerino, two stray kittens ^^
Sorry again for my bad bad bad bad English, I hope to learn it fast :mrgreen: 
See you soon


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Beatrice!

Any pictures? (silly question, I know)


----------



## Tigrotta (Dec 18, 2011)

Of my cats?Yes, i have some pictures. Can i post here?


----------



## Tigrotta (Dec 18, 2011)

Of cats?Yes, yes i have!
This is Mucchina(She is black and white like a cow, so in Italian "cow" is "mucca" and she's small, so "-ina", so the name's "Mucchina"):


----------



## Tigrotta (Dec 18, 2011)

This is Nerino(He's black and small, so "nero e piccolo(-ino) so, Nerino, like Mucchina)


----------



## Tigrotta (Dec 18, 2011)

This is Tigro(Tigro is "Tiger", but he's surnamed "Tirchio", Stingy in english, because he wants all food for him)


----------



## Tigrotta (Dec 18, 2011)

And this is Miao(Miao is "Meow", but he's surnamed "Inator" because...umh...do you know Dr.Doofenshmirtz?(Phineas and Ferb), So, he made some inators, and my mum had nicknamed our cat like them xD Lol, it's stupid xD)








(Miao is on the right)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful cats!!!! 

Nerino! I love black kitties!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah, Tigro is a beautiful orange cat. Reminds me of my Orie (RIP) and Peter (RIP).

They are all beautiful!


----------



## Tigrotta (Dec 18, 2011)

*-* 
He's so funny!He is pretty playful!
But, isn't totally black...he has got a white spot on his paw.


----------



## Tigrotta (Dec 18, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Beautiful cats!!!!
> 
> Nerino! I love black kitties!


He's so funny and pretty playful!
But, isn't totally black...he has got a white spot on his paw



Penny135 said:


> Ah, Tigro is a beautiful orange cat. Reminds me of my Orie (RIP) and Peter (RIP).
> 
> They are all beautiful!


Oh...I'm sorry for your cats  ... Anyways Tigro thanks ya


----------



## Tigrotta (Dec 18, 2011)

BTW, I've posted some photos


----------

